# FreeBSD 13.0 freeze while booting on BeagleBone Black



## mark1024 (Aug 5, 2020)

Hi all,
I am trying to run FreeBSD 13.0 on BeagleBone Black, but unfortunately, I am facing a problem during booting. I read and followed the instructions from here: arm/BeagleBoneBlack
I flashed  SD card, connected a serial cable and here is output from booting:


```
U-Boot 2018.09-00002-g0b54a51eee (Sep 10 2018 - 19:41:39 -0500), Build: jenkins-github_Bootloader-Builder-65

CPU  : AM335X-GP rev 2.1
I2C:   ready
DRAM:  512 MiB
No match for driver 'omap_hsmmc'
No match for driver 'omap_hsmmc'
Some drivers were not found
Reset Source: watchdog reset has occurred.
Reset Source: Power-on reset has occurred.
RTC 32KCLK Source: External.
MMC:   OMAP SD/MMC: 0, OMAP SD/MMC: 1
Loading Environment from EXT4...
** Unable to use mmc 0:1 for loading the env **
Board: BeagleBone Black
<ethaddr> not set. Validating first E-fuse MAC
BeagleBone Black:
BeagleBone: cape eeprom: i2c_probe: 0x54:
BeagleBone: cape eeprom: i2c_probe: 0x55:
BeagleBone: cape eeprom: i2c_probe: 0x56:
BeagleBone: cape eeprom: i2c_probe: 0x57:
Net:   eth0: MII MODE
cpsw, usb_ether
Press SPACE to abort autoboot in 2 seconds
board_name=[A335BNLT] ...
board_rev=[00C0] ...
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
SD/MMC found on device 0
switch to partitions #0, OK
mmc0 is current device
Scanning mmc 0:1...
86535 bytes read in 8 ms (10.3 MiB/s)
Found EFI removable media binary efi/boot/bootarm.efi
Scanning disks on usb...
Disk usb0 not ready
Disk usb1 not ready
Disk usb2 not ready
Disk usb3 not ready
Scanning disks on mmc...
MMC Device 2 not found
MMC Device 3 not found
Found 5 disks
675596 bytes read in 45 ms (14.3 MiB/s)
## Starting EFI application at 82000000 ...
Consoles: EFI console 
    Reading loader env vars from /efi/freebsd/loader.env
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
FreeBSD/arm EFI loader, Revision 1.1
(Thu Jul 30 10:12:22 UTC 2020 root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org)

   Command line arguments: l
   Image base: 0x82000000
   EFI version: 2.70
   EFI Firmware: Das U-Boot (rev 8216.2304)
   Console: comconsole (0)
   Load Path: /\efi\boot\bootarm.efi
   Load Device: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x42f,0x18fa8)
Trying ESP: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(1,0x01,0,0x42f,0x18fa8)
Setting currdev to disk0p1:
Trying: /VenHw(e61d73b9-a384-4acc-aeab-82e828f3628b)/USB(0x6,0x0)/HD(2,0x01,0,0x193d7,0x5e6c11)
Setting currdev to disk0p2:
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf
Loading /boot/device.hints
Loading /boot/loader.conf
Loading /boot/loader.conf.local
Loading kernel...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x8158c8 data=0xa7830 data=0x0+0x258000 syms=[0x4+0x9f1f0+0x4+0x10e8c7]
Loading configured modules...
/boot/kernel/umodem.ko text=0x1be0 text=0x1300 data=0x2b8+0x8 syms=[0x4+0x1090+0x4+0xbd9]
loading required module 'ucom'
/boot/kernel/ucom.ko text=0x1f48 text=0x2e68 data=0x4c8+0x83c syms=[0x4+0x14f0+0x4+0xc5d]
can't find '/boot/entropy'
can't find '/etc/hostid'

Hit [Enter] to boot immediately, or any other key for command prompt.
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...               
Using DTB provided by EFI at 0x87fe9000.
Kernel entry at 0x97000180...
Kernel args: (null)
---<<BOOT>>---
ARM Debug Architecture not supported
KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2020 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 13.0-CURRENT #0 r363681: Thu Jul 30 10:56:19 UTC 2020
    root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/arm.armv7/sys/GENERIC arm
FreeBSD clang version 10.0.1 (git@github.com:llvm/llvm-project.git llvmorg-10.0.1-0-gef32c611aa2)
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
VT: init without driver.
CPU: ARM Cortex-A8 r3p2 (ECO: 0x00000000)
CPU Features:
  Thumb2, Security, VMSAv7
Optional instructions:
  UMULL, SMULL, SIMD(ext)
LoUU:2 LoC:3 LoUIS:1
Cache level 1:
 32KB/64B 4-way data cache WT WB Read-Alloc
 32KB/64B 4-way instruction cache Read-Alloc
Cache level 2:
 256KB/64B 8-way unified cache WT WB Read-Alloc Write-Alloc
real memory  = 535842816 (511 MB)
avail memory = 506744832 (483 MB)
No PSCI/SMCCC call function found
Texas Instruments AM335x Processor, Revision ES2.1
arc4random: WARNING: initial seeding bypassed the cryptographic random device because it was not yet seeded and the knob 'bypass_before_seeding' was enabled.
```

After a couple of seconds, it is restarting and shows the same output. Is there anything I can do with it? Some config files on sd card to edit or driver to copy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aragats (Aug 18, 2020)

FreeBSD 13 is not released, the builds are experimental, and anything can happen.
I had the same experience in the past and had to find a working build by moving back in the builds history.


----------



## JohnnySorocil (Aug 19, 2020)

mark1024 said:


> After a couple of seconds, it is restarting and shows the same output. Is there anything I can do with it? Some config files on sd card to edit or driver to copy?



How did you power it? Maybe it draws too much current and because of it restarts without logs? (maybe not)


----------



## Alexander88207 (Aug 19, 2020)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

